# Should I get B/W or HG/SS?



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 11, 2011)

So basically I'm thinking I want to invest in one of the new Pokémon games. I've never played Diamond, Pearl, or Platinum, but I don't really want to. I'm thinking I want either Black/White or Heart Gold/Soul Silver.

I really liked GSC and I'd love to see it revamped, which is why I'm interested in HGSS. But I'm wondering if I'd rather see a new region and new Pokémon, which is why I'm interested in BW. Opinions?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 11, 2011)

HgSs are fantastic and I love them.

That said, BW are probably more worth it. The graphics are better, and although your adrable little critters don't follow you in these ones, it really feels like the fresh start that they were going for.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Blastoise, in the way that I think Black or White might be more worth your money at this point. (unless you really want a pokewalker)

This being said, I recommend Heartgold or Soulsilver because I've played through White twice now, and it's just really boring, imho. And I've played through Heartgold upwards of ten or eleven times now, and it hardly gets old. And if it does, I just go to Platinum/Emerald/Leafgreen. I've tried going back to White a couple times now, but after you beat the story (which isn't that hard), it's just like, "meh."

But these are my opinions.


----------



## RunsWithScizor (May 16, 2011)

In the end, you're pretty much asking people if you should get apples or oranges.  Only you would really know what you want.  HG/SS offers revamped nostalgia: a game you probably know fairly well but are sure you enjoy.  B/W gives you a new start in more ways than one.  So, if you want to enjoy a combination of old and new, get HGSS.  If you want a complete change in scenery, go with B/W.


----------

